
Framework for developing 3D web apps with physics - alex2401
https://github.com/WhitestormJS/whitestorm.js
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

